# Snow on Cameron Pass



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone been up to Cameron lately? Know the snow conditions? looking to do something easy like the Montgomery Bowls. Any slides?


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*powderbuzz.com*

Might want to post this on Powberbuzz... Thats where all the Foco back country skiers hang out. They usually give good beta.


----------



## chasingh2o (Dec 16, 2007)

Evan, school starts back up for me on monday but ive got friday-sunday off. Give me a shout if you want to head up and make a couple laps on montgomery
Uldis


----------

